# What games do you regret buying?



## Taycat (Jul 28, 2014)

As the title says.
I regret buying Mario Party Island Tour.
I just think it's really short.  I haven't touched it since I bought it and played it for a few days.


----------



## Vile (Jul 28, 2014)

That game got bad reviews aaallll the way around. I almost bought two copies for the b1g1 at Best Buy but forgot to.

I think I would say I regret buying a LOT of games in my backlog. Atelier Meruru comes to mind because I paid full price and it was totally not my thing. Oh yeah, also $150 for Metal Gear Revengeance Special Edition. TOTAL REGRET.


----------



## Taycat (Jul 28, 2014)

I'd never buy special editions for games that I don't have previous experience with.
I mean, sure, I'll miss out on some great art in an art book, but I can find said art on the internet at a later date, so why bother?

And if I had read the reviews for Island Tour, I would have had more money, ugh.  I enjoyed it, sure, but I didn't enjoy it as much as I would have if it was a full game.  It just feels like half a game to me.  Especially with me and my experience with playing Mario Party 8.


----------



## easpa (Jul 28, 2014)

I'm not sure if I regret buying it, but I do wish I hadn't bought Tomodachi Life at full price. It's a fun game but it's not worth 45 euro, that's for sure.


----------



## Vile (Jul 28, 2014)

Well, MGR's LE came with a plasma lamp fashioned as Raiden's sword.

I understand where you're coming from about the special editions. I'm personally not too into art books either (they're good as pre-order bonuses, but unless its hardbound, I don't care for them part of the SE package). Kojima and Metal Gear was a pretty good chance though, I thought. $150 was just so steep!


----------



## unravel (Jul 28, 2014)

Rumble Blast
To my sister thanks for wasting dad's money well on the bright side someone is gonna give me $15.


----------



## spCrossing (Jul 28, 2014)

I regret buying Rayman 3D.
Seriously, other than being another boring port of Rayman 2.
I've payed full price for that game for a broken and unfinished mess. I would rather waste that money on Rayman Revolution.
Another game that I regret buying is the Wii U version of Epic Mickey 2, don't get me wrong, it's not a bad game or anything.
It's just that the Wii U version has a terrible framerate and lags terribly, and it has that one glitch in which you're stuck in limbo and you have to restart the entire game. (Thankfully I never ran into it, so I'm good for now)


----------



## Nymeri (Jul 28, 2014)

Pachireecko said:


> I'm not sure if I regret buying it, but I do wish I hadn't bought Tomodachi Life at full price. It's a fun game but it's not worth 45 euro, that's for sure.



This


----------



## Story (Jul 28, 2014)

I just got Mario Island Tour for buy one get one. 
It is a shame it was between that or Disney Magical World.

Anyway, I regret buying Spyro Enter the Dragonfly that game was broken.


----------



## Misuzurin (Jul 28, 2014)

I regret buying Guild Wars 2, that game took up too much time of my life and money. Never want to play an MMO ever again.


----------



## Flop (Jul 28, 2014)

Mario Kart 8.  I hated that game.

Lol jk it's fantastic <3


----------



## Zane (Jul 28, 2014)

Harvest Moon Magical Melody lol I couldn't get into it, tried again several years later and still couldn't, finally sold it for like five dollars. I liked every other HM game I ever played so idgi. There's some games I wish I hadn't paid full price for - Code of Princess and PMD: Gates to Infinity come to mind. I like them, just not enough to justify having almost 100 bucks less in my wallet. :T (got the deluxe edition of code of princess haha)


----------



## Reploid (Jul 28, 2014)

Flop said:


> Mario Kart 8.  I hated that game.
> 
> Lol jk it's fantastic <3



It doesn't look all that great... I don't think I'll be buying it after all.

Oh, I didn't notice the hidden message, lol.


----------



## Gracelia (Jul 28, 2014)

Powerpuff Girls: Chemical Xtraction for N64.
It was fun but... no.


----------



## Reploid (Jul 28, 2014)

I regret buying Donkey Kong Country Returns digitally.


----------



## Crystiesc (Jul 28, 2014)

All of them for my 3ds except new leaf and Disney magical world, but only because the others never get played.


----------



## Taycat (Jul 28, 2014)

I regret purchasing a couple of the small Eshop gameson 3DS.
I can't remember their names, but one had you shooting arrows at enemies and laying traps.
The other had you going through floors and killing monsters with a limited amount of monsters, items, and potions.
Once they were gone, they were gone.
And you had to be LUCKY to get good stuff.


----------



## Zanessa (Jul 29, 2014)

I try to avoid buying games I don't like, and I didn't buy Pokemon X, I got it free with some Club Nintendo promotion, but I really hated it and I wish I never saw the offer.


----------



## Mariah (Jul 29, 2014)

I bought a game called Baby Pals in fifth grade and I still don't know why.


----------



## Jarrad (Jul 29, 2014)

Monster hunter 3 (Wii u) and Pokemon mystery dungeon: gates to infinity


----------



## Jawile (Jul 29, 2014)

Tomodachi Life. It's still kinda fun... But I wish I saved that money to buy Smash instead.


----------



## Reindeer (Jul 29, 2014)

Turning Point: Fall of Liberty. Bought it along with a bunch of other games for dirt cheap (like Bayonetta for just 5 EUR), and was massively disappointed.

Patapon. Maybe it was me, but I felt the game could've been a lot better.

Luigi's Mansion 2. I got it for free but it's a crappy game that tries to cash in on the popularity of something from over a decade ago. I'm looking at you Yoshi's New Island.


----------



## n64king (Jul 30, 2014)

NES Remix 1 in digital form only because now the damn physical version WHICH I WANTED is coming in Winter. Ugh stupid awful club nintendo, I knew I should have gotten Dr Luigi.
Bayonetta 1 & Trine 1 on my PS3, because now it's coming to WiiU and looking better than the PS3 versions, although not so super regretful since Bayonetta is replayable up the yingyang and Trine is fun, I totally could replay 2 on my WiiU now honestly. And I want to play Bayonetta on my WiiU using those funky costumes she's obtained


----------



## oranges_ate_you (Jul 31, 2014)

i regret buying disney magical world. its not magical and all the dlc is pricey

- - - Post Merge - - -


----------



## Vinathi (Jul 31, 2014)

I regret buying Tomodachi Life. I even bought it full priced too. 
Also SMT4. I bought it on sale for $30, but I never really got around to play it. I should have waited for the Gamestop sale lol


----------



## Sundance99 (Jul 31, 2014)

I regret Disney Magical World, Tomodachi Life and Harvest Moon.  Paid full price and don't like them at all.


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Jul 31, 2014)

I regret buying shadow the hedgehog.  I didn't really like doing all the hero/dark missions.  I prefer just running through the stage as fast as possible, similar to sonic adventure.


----------



## tamagotchi (Jul 31, 2014)

Second copy of Animal Crossing: New Leaf. That was such a horrible decision and I don't even know why I did that. Also, Sonic Adventure DX. It was fun at first, but I haven't touched it in years.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 1, 2014)

some SMT games for psp because i cant sell them back to the store, then a bunch of pc crap duh


----------



## Naiad (Aug 1, 2014)

Tomodachi Life.
It's just so boring to me now :/


----------



## remiaphasia (Aug 1, 2014)

All of the steam games that I never play >.>


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Aug 1, 2014)

The Rayman Rabbids stuff. The first game was alright and fun, but the games afterwards was a drag.


----------



## Matthew (Aug 1, 2014)

Mario Party: Island Tour, its sad that this is the only mario party game Jr. is playable in...
Most of my Virtual console games. I appreciate older games, but I never finish them...


----------



## taehyvng (Aug 3, 2014)

persona 4 golden idk never got into it


----------



## Alyx (Aug 3, 2014)

Goat Simulator. >_>


----------



## JCnator (Aug 3, 2014)

I regret on purchasing both nintendogs + cats and Pilotwings Resort, both of which are the launch titles of 3DS back in March 2011. Both of them are so shallow and forgettable that I somehow managed to get rid of them years later. These were the prime examples on why I shouldn't buy a system around the time it launches.

Beside the launch games, there's also Tomodachi Life (Tomodachi Collection as in Japanese) downloaded on my Japanese system. Content and gameplay were underwhelming enough to the point I rarely play the game anymore. Outside of Miis being thrown in various hilarious situations, I can't imagine anyone playing for any longer than 15 minutes.


----------



## g u a v a (Aug 3, 2014)

I regret buying SimCity, which just does not run properly on my computer at all. Also I regret buying all the Pokemon games after Diamond/Pearl/Plat, since I basically picked them up for a few hours and then quit.


----------



## BerryPop (Aug 3, 2014)

paper mario sticker star...
it just gets insanely hard and boring.
buy the thousand year door instead.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Aug 3, 2014)

City Folk. Definitely the Animal Crossing I spent the least time on-- I quit playing a month or two after I got it and didn't pick it up again for years.

- - - Post Merge - - -



BerryPop said:


> paper mario sticker star...



Oh my god, this too.


----------



## g u a v a (Aug 3, 2014)

Lady Timpani said:


> City Folk. Definitely the Animal Crossing I spent the least time on-- I quit playing a month or two after I got it and didn't pick it up again for years.



!! Wow totally forgot about City Folk. I thought I'd play it but it was just so impractical because I was so used to playing Animal Crossing on the go. I don't even think I made it past the tutorial. ;_;


----------



## Saylor (Aug 3, 2014)

Street Fighter IV. I really like it I just don't think it's worth the price I paid.


----------



## CutiePieJacob (Aug 3, 2014)

Tomodatchi life is actually the most boring game I ever did play, I thought it was going to be soo diffrent based on the demo, but seriously?? Like 30CAD for watching little people move on a screen? I am glad that the store I bought it from let me return it, it was funny too because I returned it like 4 days after I bought it and one of the clerks was like "Loads of people are bringing this crap back" and that's what really made me say "wow this game sucks"

Like I feel like I was mislead? If that makes any sense, from all the reviews and stuff it made the game seem much more ineractive? And then when I got it all I had to do was give my miis food and junk, and that's just too boring to do. Although I did have a feeling like this game was going to be a let-down, I didn't expect it to be THIS much of a letdown...

I actually feel so bad for the people who couldn't return it, Dx


----------



## Lady Timpani (Aug 3, 2014)

Mayor Leaf said:


> !! Wow totally forgot about City Folk. I thought I'd play it but it was just so impractical because I was so used to playing Animal Crossing on the go. I don't even think I made it past the tutorial. ;_;



ACGC was my first Animal Crossing, so I was more flexible in that regard. The thing that put me off was that it was a rehashed version of WW, with very few upgrades.

- - - Post Merge - - -



CutiePieJacob said:


> Tomodatchi life is actually the most boring game I ever did play, I thought it was going to be soo diffrent based on the demo, but seriously?? Like 30CAD for watching little people move on a screen? I am glad that the store I bought it from let me return it, it was funny too because I returned it like 4 days after I bought it and one of the clerks was like "Loads of people are bringing this crap back" and that's what really made me say "wow this game sucks"
> 
> Like I feel like I was mislead? If that makes any sense, from all the reviews and stuff it made the game seem much more ineractive? And then when I got it all I had to do was give my miis food and junk, and that's just too boring to do. Although I did have a feeling like this game was going to be a let-down, I didn't expect it to be THIS much of a letdown...
> 
> I actually feel so bad for the people who couldn't return it, Dx



After I first heard about it, I really wanted to preorder TL, but I wound up waiting a while and forgetting about it when the hype died down. Then, a couple weeks after it came out, I came into some money and was thinking of getting it until I looked at some of the stuff people were saying about it. They didn't paint a pretty picture haha. 

This is why I try to avoid hype trains, honestly.


----------



## GlitterNailPolish (Aug 3, 2014)

I regret the Wii itself.  I played City Folk for a few months and that was it.


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 3, 2014)

Kingdom hearts. Got bored after 2 hours of playing it.


----------



## Chibiusa (Aug 3, 2014)

Harvest Moon DS Cute. I forgot how much I hated how quickly time passed in Friends of Mineral Town and it's the same **** in this one. I feel like I can't get anything done.


----------



## xCryCry (Aug 3, 2014)

Pokemon X kinda. i loved it and played it tons, but after like a month, there wasn't anything really to do in it imo. i had a great IV'd team fully EV trained and all level 100. just couldn't find anything else fun to do past that.
i love games for storyline and replayability but i just got bored of it. haven't played it ever since i got Animal Crossing or Rune Factory 4


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 4, 2014)

bravely default. dont have it anymore but.. yea


----------



## Chaotix (Aug 4, 2014)

Heroes of Ruin 

Waste of $40

Dont buy it ppl!!


----------



## xiaonu (Aug 5, 2014)

I'm still debating on getting tomodachi life or not. I bought the disney princess my fairytale adventure used. It looked like alot of fun from the trailer and I'm a sucker for cute princess-y things. welp, I finished it in less than 5 hours and it was pretty boring and repeatitive. I returned it at gamestop the next day.


----------



## VioletPrincess (Aug 5, 2014)

Tomodachi Life. Gets so boring so fast. I haven't played in over a month. I am going to pawn it in and get a better game.  Don't buy this game for full price! It is not worth it.


----------



## ValtermcPires (Aug 5, 2014)

R&C: QForce, is by far the worst game in the hole series.


----------



## Improv (Aug 5, 2014)

Definitely Tomodachi Life. I bought it day one and I stopped playing one week after.


----------



## IncendiaryPyro (Aug 5, 2014)

Let's see here... Definitely Sticker Star. I saw bad reviews on the day it was released, but I bought it anyway to see for myself. Wow, it was bad. It's a damn shame I bought it digitally.
GTA IV for PC is another one. The port is really bad, frame drops everywhere.
Portal 2 too. I've only clocked 40 minutes into it before uninstalling. At least I got it during the holiday sale.
Goat Simulator is basically a $10 joke that got old really quickly. I've only clocked 53 minutes into it before uninstalling it.
And finally, mmmaybe Fallout 2. It doesn't seem like it wants to work on my PC, no matter what I do. It's a shame, too. I've managed to get it running, but then saving stops working.

Also, I was planning on getting Tomodachi Life, but man, $30-$40 for a game that many people seem to get bored of after a few days? I'm holding out.


----------



## 00176 (Aug 5, 2014)

I bought Bravely Default for like, $30 and was disappointed by how boring it was. Never buy a game on impulse because you have money...


----------



## Sholee (Aug 5, 2014)

I regret buying tomodachi life at full price. I got bored of the game after a few days. I also regret buying fire emblem... I realized after playing that I don't like strategy rpgs.


----------



## boopish (Aug 5, 2014)

I definitely regret buying Tomodachi Life, even though I only paid half for it since my Dad paid for the other half. I really wish it wasn't as repetitive as it is. I might have bought it if were only $10 but it's definitely not worth the price tag, especially since you can't have same-sex relationships.

Aside from that I really can't say I've ever regretted buying a game. Maybe a game console. I really wish my family had never gotten a PS3 because all it does is gather dust.


----------



## Bulbadragon (Aug 5, 2014)

Hometown Story and the Art Academy game. Hometown Story was nothing like Harvest moon like it was advertised to be. Way more boring and there's basically no tutorial or guidance in the game. And Art Academy is super boring too. I'll be pawning them soon and getting a good 3DS or DS game soon.

I actually still play Tomodachi Life. I really enjoy it and haven't gotten bored yet, though I've had it since a few days after release.


----------



## Spongebob (Aug 5, 2014)

Tomodachi Life
It was fun the first few days, but its so borrrring now. Should I sell it?


----------



## Hyasynth (Aug 5, 2014)

I really wish I hadn't bought the digital version of Tomodachi Life.
It was fun for a couple of weeks, but now I can't even return it ;_;


----------



## ellemacc (Aug 5, 2014)

Every single Imagine Ubisoft game for the DS when I was younger, and definitely Tomodachi Life. I wish I could sell all of those stupid Ubisoft games, but they've gone through the washing machine, and even though they still work, I can't sell them if the pictures on the cartridge are messed up.


----------



## RiceBunny (Aug 5, 2014)

I'm gonna get a lot of hate for this, but I deeply regret buying The Legend Of Zelda: Ocarina Of Time. I know that's a lot of people's number 1 favorite game, but I just didn't like. I much prefer Four Swords.


----------



## heavencaller (Aug 5, 2014)

probably darksiders.


----------



## ThePayne22 (Aug 5, 2014)

Guitar Hero: World Tour for the Wii. I was young and didn't realize there were more fun and cheaper rhythm games like osu and Love Live! (etc.) out there. Also, absolutely NOBODY bought Guitar Hero for the Wii, so I could never find anyone online to play with...


----------



## dmytro (Aug 5, 2014)

Professor Layton and Scribblenauts are truly the only games I've ever really hated playing. Thankfully I got the two PL games for 5 each and I think Scribblenauts was pretty cheap too.


----------



## Allycat (Aug 6, 2014)

Shrek Carnival Party for Wii? It's the most boring game I've ever experienced. And the only game I bought without extremely researching it.

What's people's thoughts on the destiny beta, and should I start a thread on it?


----------



## dannbarbery (Aug 7, 2014)

I had a few games that I truly regretted buying. But Guild Wars 2 would definitely be at the top. I never liked this game from the start.


----------



## AnnaThePolarBear (Aug 7, 2014)

The Walking Dead for my Xbox 360. 
I totally love the game, but I can never do anything because it lags too much.


----------



## RainbowNotes (Aug 7, 2014)

the last game i bought that was highly disappointing was fragile dreams, i don't really know why but i just couldn't get into it. the voices also somewhat annoyed me : _ :


----------



## kassie (Aug 7, 2014)

Hyperdimension Neptunia. I just couldn't get into it.


----------



## ADanishMuffin (Aug 7, 2014)

Pokemon Mystery Dungeon: Gates to Infinity. It looked so awesome when I first saw it, but between the disappointing story line, the nice but confusing graphics, and the few starting Pokemon (only like 5, all the others had at least ten), I regret buying it. It's even more disappointing because the other games were so awesome.


----------



## Seastar (Aug 7, 2014)

I didn't actually pay for any of my games because I never have money for them, but I regret getting Sticker Star. The story isn't as good as the other Paper Mario games (As much of the story as I've gotten through so far, that is) and I hate having to collect stickers all the time in order to be able to attack things. Also, both my little brother and I have not bothered to even finish the story. Maybe one day I'll try to finish it, but I really don't want to.
On the other hand, there are games my brother and I never asked for but were given anyway... like M&Ms Kart racing. Stupid cheap Easter present game...


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Aug 7, 2014)

Jawile said:


> Tomodachi Life. It's still kinda fun... But I wish I saved that money to buy Smash instead.


^
Same


----------



## Mithril Gamer (Aug 7, 2014)

Sticker Star and Tomodachi Life.
Wait I don't regret Tomodachi Life or I would of never sold it and buy Animal Crossing: New Leaf.


----------



## mayorgeorgia (Aug 8, 2014)

I don't regret buying it because I absolutely love the game, However I do regret buying Professor Layton when it first came out because now the price is less than half of what I paid.


----------



## WonderK (Aug 9, 2014)

Star Fox 64 for the 3DS. I played that game for about 3 hours and never touched it again.


----------



## coseacant (Aug 9, 2014)

Nintendogs. I haven't touched it in years. Wasn't that much fun.


----------



## Yokie (Aug 9, 2014)

I really regret buying Sticker Star. Pointless battles, no story, no good characters, no interesting worlds, only the soundtrack was decent.


----------



## Sid2125 (Aug 9, 2014)

Tomodachi life. Played it for a week. Now I am kinda bored of it. It's the same like 5 things over and over again.


----------



## MC4pros (Aug 9, 2014)

Paper Mario Sticker Star.  I got bored pretty easily.


----------



## KenKazaki2 (Aug 9, 2014)

I bought a Nancy Drew game for the DS. I have absolutely no idea what the storyline was, but I know I won't ever play it again.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Aug 9, 2014)

Jirachi100 said:


> I regret getting Sticker Star.





Mithril Gamer said:


> Sticker Star and Tomodachi Life.





Yokie said:


> I really regret buying Sticker Star.





MC4pros said:


> Paper Mario Sticker Star.



At least Sticker Star is number one in some regard.


----------



## mayorgeorgia (Aug 9, 2014)

KenKazaki2 said:


> I bought a Nancy Drew game for the DS. I have absolutely no idea what the storyline was, but I know I won't ever play it again.



I used to have that game, I think I remember enjoying it but it was way too short


----------



## BATOCTO (Aug 9, 2014)

tomodachi life. i got to excited and made an impulse purchase. it's still cute to play but i think man i could've bought kirby triple deluxe................


----------



## mayorgeorgia (Aug 9, 2014)

BATOCTO said:


> tomodachi life. i got to excited and made an impulse purchase. it's still cute to play but i think man i could've bought kirby triple deluxe................



Everyone seems to really regret buying Tomodachi Life but I just ordered it, I think I'll enjoy it though


----------



## Spongebob (Aug 10, 2014)

mayorgeorgia said:


> Everyone seems to really regret buying Tomodachi Life but I just ordered it, I think I'll enjoy it though



Its fun for the first week or so, but it gets boring afterwards.


----------



## n64king (Aug 10, 2014)

I think people don't realize what a slow game Tomodatchi is either. It's like so leisure you'll take a whole year to get your Apartment Building anywhere. I can see why it's a turn off though. I see more hate for it now than I see love amongst the community, which is the opposite of what the game news websites say of course lol


----------



## Holla (Aug 10, 2014)

Nintendogs plus Cats for 3DS. I bought it with hopes it would remind of the days I enjoyed playing the originals on DS, but no it hasn't. I've only played it a total of maybe 5 times and have no real desire to get into it. 

At first it looked good but meh, I'd rather have that money now to go towards the next games that I really want. Which are Pokemon Alpha Sapphire coming out this Novemeber, and Story of Seasons (Harvest Moon) also coming out soon. Oh well, maybe I'll get into Nintendogs again but I kinda doubt it.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Aug 10, 2014)

mayorgeorgia said:


> Everyone seems to really regret buying Tomodachi Life but I just ordered it, I think I'll enjoy it though



It's fun in moderation. If you expect to play it like Animal Crossing or any other game, then you'll be disappointed. If you don't mind just sitting there watching things happen mostly on their own, then you're good.


----------



## BirdsAreCoolYo (Aug 11, 2014)

Diddy kong racing DS. I got it used and theres no deleting save files. Besides that, its just a bad rehash of mariokark 7. You can have airplanes for some reason


----------



## Spongebob (Aug 11, 2014)

BirdsAreCoolYo said:


> Diddy kong racing DS. I got it used and theres no deleting save files. Besides that, its just a bad rehash of mariokark 7. You can have airplanes for some reason



Diddy Kong Racing DS came out 4 years before MK7.
And the original came out 14 years before MK7


----------



## Leopardfire (Aug 12, 2014)

New Super Mario Bros. 2. I'm absolutely terrible at it. I can't get past a certain level (I don't remeber which, I haven't played it in so long). It was a waste of $40. I know it's not the game's fault though, I just wish I thought more before buying it.


----------



## Wish (Aug 12, 2014)

Tomodachi life

i mean really, I could have bought milkshakes for a week with that money :c


----------



## ilovelush (Aug 12, 2014)

Dead Island.. It's way too easy and too many jumpscares for me xD


----------



## Beachland (Aug 12, 2014)

The Sims 3 Pets. The Sims 3 is glitchy enough but that one was so bad I had to uninstall it :/ $20 wasted, and I bought a digital version so I couldn't even sell it.


----------



## Miharu (Aug 12, 2014)

I regret buying Call of Duty: Ghosts Hardened Edition ; A ; Went back to Modern Warfare 3 for the ps3 ; w;


----------

